# creating a new port/license not found/Requested Range Not Satisfiable



## eyebone (May 27, 2010)

hej folks,

I am creating a test port and run into several problems. first of all when i do a make in the test directory i receive:

```
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
```
how can i fix this, where should i read about BSD license(major points) anyway?

the second one is:


```
fetch: http://127.0.0.1/pkg/test-1.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
```

the package is definitely there and i have no problems to fetch it with "fetch".
i get a checksum mismatch with the port put under /usr/ports/distfiles as well, even if the checksum are matching ... i guess made several things wrong in building this port.

maybe u have an answer to one of the points, regards,


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2010)

I assume you already found the Porter's handbook?

Could you post your Makefile? It'll make it easier for us to troubleshoot :e


----------



## ohauer (May 28, 2010)

This comes from the new bsd.licenses.mk.

You can read more about this on the FreeBSD wiki PortsLicenseInfrastructure.

There are some examples but at this time it is not documented in the Porters Handbook.


----------

